
Let's Encrypt was supposed to make things easier - marvinpinto
https://www.disjoint.ca/posts/2015/11/22/lets-encrypt-was-supposed-to-make-things-easier
======
diafygi
Have you tried letsencrypt-nosudo[1]? Also, mind testing my new browser-based
client, gethttpsforfree[2]?

[1]: [https://github.com/diafygi/letsencrypt-
nosudo](https://github.com/diafygi/letsencrypt-nosudo)

[2]:
[https://github.com/diafygi/gethttpsforfree](https://github.com/diafygi/gethttpsforfree)

